# Need a new exhaust. - Help wanted



## OBZSTL (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a new member here but I have been a follower for a few months now. 

I just recently purchased a 2004 GTO. 

Mods (that I know of) include:
Street Sweeper Cam
Stainless Works Long Tube Headers
AEM Intake
Tune(unknown)

My last car's were: 92 Z28, 2005 ACR SRT-5(50 trim setup). So I am fairly new to performance for these cars. 

My question is what exhaust setup would be best for the setup I currently have. I don't plan on doing anything else to the car besides a new tune in the next month or so. Right now I am running open headers but I do have the stock exhaust ready. I'm not actually sure if it would even be worth upgrading the stock exhaust with the mods I have. The car honestly sounds great as is, but I can be certain that I will be getting a ticket if I don't make a decision between a new exhaust or the stock exhaust.

I am a pretty big fan of the way H pipes sound, but I am not against a X pipe either. I am also not loyal to any certain brand. If its cool I am probably interested. Haha


Before you ask to 'search' I have many times, so I hope this post doesn't annoy anyone. Just looking for some opinions. 


My budget is around $1000.00 give or take. Once I decide on a exhaust I will more than likely get the new tune done, simply because I am not sure who did the last tune. 


Any tips or recommendations would be awesome! Just looking for the best bang for my buck. Performance gain isn't necessarily a concern, but I am not against it. haha


Thanks guys,

- Obz


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

After the LTs & mids you aren't going to get anything much in gains or restrictions. Xs suppposedly flow better than Hs. I like the H for sound. Are you going to stick with the '04 configuration? If so get the stock '04 catback if you can. Search and listen to svede1212's setup. I love it. If you're going to the '05/'06 configuration, go to LS1GTO's site. There are a ton of clips for sound. You also have a lot of GTOs in your area that you can hear the differences with different.


----------



## Dudeman (Jun 6, 2012)

*Exhaust*

I changed the exhaust on my 2004 from stock to flowmaster with the outlet for both on the same side as stock, it fit fine but did rattle a bit under load off line, and it sounded good outside but put a drone in the car. I retrospect I wish I had left the stock on, (which currently hangs on the wall of my garage) 

I had a friend who instead of changing the exhaust, he got rid of the resignators. That was much better, added just enough throat.

Hope that is helpful


----------



## OBZSTL (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!

Ya I do plan on keeping the stock setup. I do still have the stock exhaust, which does sound pretty good still. I just wasn't sure what I need to look for with the long tube headers I have.


I'm going to throw the stock setup back on there to get it to pass emissions so I guess I'll just see how it sounds after that. I just don't want to put the mods I do have done to waist with a exhaust that will restrict flow.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A smaller set of pipes, even if it's "restrictive", will only hurt at the top end where a lot of flow is required. Down low they theoretically make more power due to increased gas velocity. Too large of a pike makes the gases lazy down low.


----------

